# sync and previous not working



## joescyoc (Apr 7, 2018)

Using the previous button to transfer adjustments from the previous photo to the current  photo is not functioning. Attempting to use the sync button to transfer adjustments to several photos doesn't work either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum!

They're working for me, so can you tell us a bit more about what's happening please? What kind of edits have you applied? Are they the same file type?

And if you go to Help menu > System Info, what do the first 2 lines say? I'm particularly interested in the License line, as that seems to be at the root of many things not working.


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

Lightroom Classic Version 7.3 (1164630)
License Perpetual 
I was editing a NEF file as I always have and after just basic editing I tried to transfer those edits to the next image by using the previous button. 
No edit was transferred. I also tried to highlight several and use the sync command, no change on any image. This all started when I updated to 7.3


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

The previous button is just to go to the previous image. Or do you mean the 'Paste from previous' menu?

I also wonder how you can state you use Lightroom Classic 7.3 and 'License Perpetual'. That combination does not exist. Lightroom Classic is only available through subscription. The last perpetual license version is Lightroom 6.

If you updated your Lightroom 6 version to 7.3 recently, then you are one more victim of a bug in that installer. You should not have seen the update and you should not have been able to use it to update your copy of Lightroom. You now have a non-functional 'mix' of the two versions, that you cannot continue to use.


----------



## stevevp (Apr 11, 2018)

Surely in Develop mode the Previous button posts the edits from the last ie "Previous" edited image to the current one? I've not done the upgrade to 7.3 yet so can't test if it's still working.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, you are right of course. I was thinking about the navigation buttons. I do wonder about that license however.


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

How do I revert to my previous version of Lightroom? Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

I finally had the chance of trying it myself (I wrote previous messages on my iPad) and the 'Previous' button works fine on my system. So this might indeed be a problem of 'wrong update': Lightroom Classic 7.3: Profiles missing in Basic; Presets don't work; ID plate shows Lightroom 6 | Photoshop Family Customer Community

To revert to the previous version, you first have to be sure which one that is: Lr6 or Lightroom Classic 7.2. If it's Lr6, you have to uninstall and then reinstall (and update to 6.14). You will also have to go back to your old catalog if the catalog was upgraded after the installation of 7.3 (it probably was). That old catalog should still be in your catalog folder, because an upgrade creates an upgraded copy.

If it is LC 7.2, then you can do this in the CC App. Uninstall, then click on the down pointing '>' at the right of the 'Install' button to get a pop-up menu with 'Previous versions' as one of the choices.


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I uninstalled my "Frankenstein version 7.2/7.3" and used the only "non-cloud" option available in CC,  Lightroom Classic CC. This brings me right back to the disfunctional 7.3 version, their was no option for my previous version of 7.2.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

The 'Frankenstein' version is a mix of Lr6 and Lr7.3. If you do use Lightroom Classic after all (why did you say you had a perpetual license? You don't), then there is no reason why 7.3 should not work.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

BTW, if you click 'Other versions' (not 'Previous versions', sorry) you *will* be able to install all versions of Lightroom Classic 7.x


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

The reason I said I had a Perpetual License was because my Lightroom version says I do.
I have been using Lightroom 7.2 for quite a while before this upgrade.

Lightroom Classic version: 7.3 [ 1164630 ]
License: Perpetual
Language setting: en
Operating system: Windows 10 - Home Premium Edition
Version: 10.0.16299
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.5 GHz
Built-in memory: 12179.9 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 12179.9 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 667.5 MB (5.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 726.8 MB
GDI objects count: 545
USER objects count: 2278
Process handles count: 1584
Memory cache size: 3.5MB
Internal Camera Raw revision: 933
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 3
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 267MB / 6089MB (4%)
Camera Raw real memory: 267MB / 12179MB (2%)
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1366x768
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

That's not right, so maybe you do have this 'Frankenstein' combo. Can you show a screenshot of the dialog you get with 'About Lightroom'? Like this one?


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, as you can see, you did update Lightroom 6. This is indeed this 'Frankenstein Lightroom Classic'. Either you had an old Lightroom 6 copy on your computer that was updated instead of Lightroom Classic 7.2, or you never used Lightroom Classic 7.2 to begin with.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Either you had an old Lightroom 6 copy on your computer that was updated instead of Lightroom Classic 7.2, or you never used Lightroom Classic 7.2 to begin with.



I suspect this type of frankenstein copy has been around since Classic's release, and it was probably  a bug in an earlier version (perhaps between 7.0 and 7.0.1) that allowed the upgrade to Classic. So joescyoc could well have been using 7.2, but a frankenstein version of that too. It's just all the changes around profiles etc. have broken a lot more stuff in this release.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 11, 2018)

It was definitely around in 7.1, because one of our posters here reported it, and I bugged it with Adobe. But yes, it could have been there since the beginning of the Classic cycle.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, I remember that, but I thought it already had so many issues, that people would not continue to use it up to 7.3.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

In that case, simply uninstalling Lightroom and then reinstalling 7.3 should probably fix this.


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

I have uninstalled and reinstalled 7.3 twice with no success.  I have not been able to revert to 7.2 because it isn't offered, like it's pictured above, with 7.2, 7.1 etc. The only option I get is 7.3.    The program version I've been using was always titled 7.2 so I assume it was.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

Maybe you should use the CC Cleaner to uninstall everything. Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


----------



## joescyoc (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for your interest. joe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2018)

Joe, do you pay monthly, or did you pay for a perpetual license?

If you don't pay monthly, that explains it. Your only options are then to:
1. Pay for subscription
2. Reinstall Lightroom 6 and restore your Lightroom 6 catalog.

If you pay monthly, signing out of the CC app and signing in again may do the trick.


----------

